# Camber Kits?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know what kind of camber bolts I can use on the cruze? Im getting the new pedders springs thursday but i might do a coilover setup later in the future


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

summit racing carrys some camber kits just for the front i think


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the help ! Plan on running a dgr coilovers setup soon! I'll be selling the pedders springs for a cheap price if anyone's interested when I make the switch


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Do I need a camber kit if I plan on getting new coilovers ?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Do I need a camber kit if I plan on getting new coilovers ?


depends on how low your gonna go


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Nice! Thanks for the help ! Plan on running a dgr coilovers setup soon! I'll be selling the pedders springs for a cheap price if anyone's interested when I make the switch


Send me a PM when your getting close to getting rid of the pedders, I'd be glad to take them off your hands RS


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Spcalignments.com makes a kit there called cam bolts and therw numbers are 81250 I think maybe an 81268

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect! I plan on ordering the dgr coilovers this weekend. Im picking up the brand new front pedders springs today! Ill keep you updated this week thanks for your interest buddy,springs are awesome btw, very smooth comfortable ride plus you can get a very nice feel of a lowered car without spending the money on coilovers haha! If you just want a small drop then springs are your best option !


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Those cam bolts are worthless, I tried them before on another car and they only allowed me to gain about a one half degree of camber...

Why do you want camber adjustment in the first place? I'm willing to bet that someone who doesn't know what they're talking about said that you need camber adjustment, am I right?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im getting the DGR track system of iSM. Would I need anything else or the install or the coilovers will be fine by themselves ? 




jakkaroo said:


> depends on how low your gonna go


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well since I work in an alignment shop there is a need for camber bolta that little bit of camber adjustment will save your car 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, skills someone on this thread said I needed new camber bolts and what not when I changed my stock springs to the pedders. I put 5000 km with stock bolts and whatever else on pedders and had to problem. Everything felt perfect. I'm switching over to coilovers and just wanted to make sure I don't need anything else to install the coilovers you know .Thabks for the help bud ! 



Skilz10179 said:


> Those cam bolts are worthless, I tried them before on another car and they only allowed me to gain about a one half degree of camber...
> 
> Why do you want camber adjustment in the first place? I'm willing to bet that someone who doesn't know what they're talking about said that you need camber adjustment, am I right?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sp I DO need a new camber set for the install of the coilovers ? Or are you just talking about springs ? 




H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well since I work in an alignment shop there is a need for camber bolta that little bit of camber adjustment will save your car
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to be annoying guys, only reason I'm saying this is because..... I want a really nice low stance. Looking to get the most "negative camber" look out there like the JDM rides haha. Any possible way of doing this to a cruze, with DGR coilovers


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

you do realize the pedders are not engineered correctly and cause the front end to sit a good inch or two higher than the rear? why do you think he wants to ditch em for the coil overs


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well since I work in an alignment shop there is a need for camber bolta that little bit of camber adjustment will save your car
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


How many lowered Cruzes have you aligned? 

Just from looking at diagrams of our suspension I can tell you that the rear is not design to increase camber as the suspension is compressed. The front also looks there will be no camber gained as the suspension is compressed. Lots of cars with multi link performance engineered suspension are designed to increase camber as the suspension is compressed. This help the tire to plant a flatter footprint on the road surface under hard cornering as the cars weight shifts and causes some body roll. Unfortunately our suspension is pretty simple and is designed for low cost/weight, not performance.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you would read, I stated.......UPS ( aka my postal service) will be dropping off the **NEW** FRONT coils to me.....so that means........the rear and front will be at the same level lol.




20126spdRS said:


> you do realize the pedders are not engineered correctly and cause the front end to sit a good inch or two higher than the rear? why do you think he wants to ditch em for the coil overs


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

..the rear and front will be at the same level/height lol. Only reason im selling these is because i want a LOWER stance.....not because i wasnt happy with them performance wise......they are actually really good comfortable springs! I really recommend these Pedders springs to anyone/everyone! now with the new Pedders front coils.....i wanna see how much they sell of these now!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Perfect! I plan on ordering the dgr coilovers this weekend. Im picking up the brand new front pedders springs today! Ill keep you updated this week thanks for your interest buddy,springs are awesome btw, very smooth comfortable ride plus you can get a very nice feel of a lowered car without spending the money on coilovers haha! If you just want a small drop then springs are your best option !


My dad handed me a nice little wad of cash for "gas money" last night. So I'll be ready to buy them off of you once you're ready lol. How long does the install take?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha sweet bro! 
Ill be ordering the DGR's this weekend for sure, once I install them ill let you know 

And trust me, youll be VERY happy with the comfort and performance abilities with these springs installed. Thats why I went with Pedders in the first place....good quality + good customer service! 





Smurfenstein said:


> My dad handed me a nice little wad of cash for "gas money" last night. So I'll be ready to buy them off of you once you're ready lol. How long does the install take?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Some coilover kits (not sure about yours) come with camber kits and everything. You'll need to take your vehicle in and have it perfectly aligned after a bit of driving. You may have to rough in an alignment on your own.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Eibach and SPC makes camber bolts for our cars, at least according to TireRack...

I thought about getting some as well... they're not terribly expensive.


----------

